# I wanna become a War Photographer



## TheDutchMan

Hello, Im totally new to this forum and I could need all the help I could get. 

I've been in the Dutch Marine Corps for 3 years serving as a Marine 1st Class and 
I did 1 year Press Photographer for the  same Marines Corps as-well. (confidential) 

But now I'm about to travel the world and start making pictures from the most shocking thing men ever invented, war. 

But where do you start? I mean, i know you just have to go there but I'm curious about other peoples experience in this subject. 
I was thinking to go down Israel first and get the Palestinian conflict first on camera. I also would like to go Congo and capture what the stories are there.

I hope some people can help me on my way over here.

Thanks, Niels

A link to some pics on Picasa.
Picasa Web Albums - Henk Bloedvlek - Random Thoughts


----------



## Randall Ellis

Watch the movie 'War Photographer' and read books about this type of journalism. And keep your head down...

Good luck...

- Randy


----------



## tirediron

Put together a portfolio and start shopping yourself around to magazines and other periodicals.  You're not likely to get a 'Foreign Correspondant" assignment right off the bat, but military training is a big plus.  Really, it's just like applying for any other job (except this one involves angry people shooting in your direction).  Good luck!


----------



## JIP

First you need to realize that you are trying to enter a dying field.  I guess I could mean that literally as well as figuratively but pieriodicals are dying.  Newspapers especially large ones with big photography budgets are dying at a rapid pace.  Online news is getting bigger and bigger and I think the days of being a traveling photojournalist might be almost over.  I personally think it sucks as I am sure alot of you do but I don't think right now is a good time to be considering somethingkike that as we are definately if nothing else in a transition pieriod where there will be alot of people put out on the streets that used to be photojournalists.  If I were you I would do ALOT of research on the possibilties and opportunities that are available before you dedicate your life to such a pursuit.


----------



## chakalakasp

TheDutchMan said:


> Hello, Im totally new to this forum and I could need all the help I could get.
> 
> I've been in the Dutch Marine Corps for 3 years serving as a Marine 1st Class and
> I did 1 year Press Photographer for the  same Marines Corps as-well. (confidential)
> 
> But now I'm about to travel the world and start making pictures from the most shocking thing men ever invented, war.
> 
> But where do you start? I mean, i know you just have to go there but I'm curious about other peoples experience in this subject.
> I was thinking to go down Israel first and get the Palestinian conflict first on camera. I also would like to go Congo and capture what the stories are there.
> 
> I hope some people can help me on my way over here.
> 
> Thanks, Niels
> 
> A link to some pics on Picasa.
> Picasa Web Albums - Henk Bloedvlek - Random Thoughts



My advice would be to Google "Lightstalkers".  Go there and ask this question there.  A large number of the members there have experience in war photography.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

JIP said:


> First you need to realize that you are trying to enter a dying field.  I guess I could mean that literally as well as figuratively but pieriodicals are dying.  Newspapers especially large ones with big photography budgets are dying at a rapid pace.  Online news is getting bigger and bigger and I think the days of being a traveling photojournalist might be almost over.  I personally think it sucks as I am sure alot of you do but I don't think right now is a good time to be considering somethingkike that as we are definately if nothing else in a transition pieriod where there will be alot of people put out on the streets that used to be photojournalists.  If I were you I would do ALOT of research on the possibilties and opportunities that are available before you dedicate your life to such a pursuit.



True the printed media is not in good shape but it is not because of the photography. People don't read. And they won't read anymore on line than they do in a newspaper or magazine so photography for news is far from dead. I am not a seer but imho it still has a long life. And video cannot cover some of the stuff that still photography can. Video is not very discreet.

That said, I don't know how you can get started today. I just flew to Vietnam myself as an independent and I did some of the craziest things you could think of to get photos few others were getting. But it was a lot easier then. Today, they have figured out how to control the media by embedding journalists (photo or otherwise) into units. From what I read, there are still some who go the free roaming way but they seem pretty rare.

What it means, unfortunately, is that it is that much harder to get shots that are different. The other problem is that the public is so used to images of war that to get something that is going to have an impact, and therefore interest the buyers if they even have the guts to publish, is much harder too.


----------



## JIP

c.cloudwalker said:


> JIP said:
> 
> 
> 
> First you need to realize that you are trying to enter a dying field. I guess I could mean that literally as well as figuratively but pieriodicals are dying. Newspapers especially large ones with big photography budgets are dying at a rapid pace. Online news is getting bigger and bigger and I think the days of being a traveling photojournalist might be almost over. I personally think it sucks as I am sure alot of you do but I don't think right now is a good time to be considering somethingkike that as we are definately if nothing else in a transition pieriod where there will be alot of people put out on the streets that used to be photojournalists. If I were you I would do ALOT of research on the possibilties and opportunities that are available before you dedicate your life to such a pursuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True the printed media is not in good shape but it is not because of the photography. People don't read. And they won't read anymore on line than they do in a newspaper or magazine so photography for news is far from dead. I am not a seer but imho it still has a long life. And video cannot cover some of the stuff that still photography can. Video is not very discreet.
> 
> That said, I don't know how you can get started today. I just flew to Vietnam myself as an independent and I did some of the craziest things you could think of to get photos few others were getting. But it was a lot easier then. Today, they have figured out how to control the media by embedding journalists (photo or otherwise) into units. From what I read, there are still some who go the free roaming way but they seem pretty rare.
> 
> What it means, unfortunately, is that it is that much harder to get shots that are different. The other problem is that the public is so used to images of war that to get something that is going to have an impact, and therefore interest the buyers if they even have the guts to publish, is much harder too.
Click to expand...

 

Oh no I never meant to say that the death of it had anything to do with the photography.  Quite the contrary I am sure people look more at the pictures more than read the entire stories.  It's just things are a hell of alot more competitive because there are alot less opportunities out there.


----------



## inTempus

Every field is competitive.  I wouldn't let that discourage me from following my dreams.

As for dying periodicals, I'm not sure I'm following your logic here.  People are still getting their news from some source - right now that source is the internet. The internet was a visual media just like print, the only difference being one is digital and the other is printed.  They both still require images for their stories, editorials and articles.  These pictures don't take themselves.  

The consumption of media isn't dying, the print industry is dying.  Photography is unchanged.


----------



## msf

It shouldnt be that hard to get into this field.  Grab your camera, go up to your mother in law, and ask if shes gained weight.  walla, your front lines of a new war.


----------



## TheDutchMan

Thanks for all the replies so far, really appreciated !!!

I saw the movie/documentary War-Photographer and that made me curious. And thanks for the tip about "lightstalkers" 

Looking at the situation as it is now, I would probaly go for shooting the poorest people in world first to build up some photo experience in this field and build my portfolio mainly out of that. 

Other questions in mind are about what sort of equipment to bring.
I have at the moment a Nikon D80 and F5, the F5 i hardly use so i thought to get a Nikon D2x on the side so i would bring mij D80 and D2x in the field. The lenses i have now are not to great and not very suitable for rough field work. 
As i don't have a money tree in the backyard i was looking at these lenses to bring. Any sugestions on it are welcome.

For on the D2x:
-Sigma 30mm F/1.4 HSM
-Sigma 50-150 F/2.8 EX II DC HSM

For the D80:
-Nikkor AF-G 10.5mm F/2.8 ED DX
-Nikkor AF-S 50mm F/1.4 G

Thanks again.


----------



## TheDutchMan

Nobody any suggestions on the kit I described above here?


----------



## newrmdmike

call michael yon, or his rep, they were able to get me on track with a media embed with us forces. - - i know he has also embedded with british forces.  he's the real deal . . . 

as for kit, i'd scratch the sigma zoom for a nikon zoom.  i'd want a 35 or so, 85 or so, wide zoom and something in the 70-200 range.  with those 4 lenses you can cover lots.  the problem your going to run into is breaking all your **** all the time.  YOUR GEAR WILL BREAK DOWN.  if i treated my camera kit like my war kit, or carried both all my photo gear would be trash by now.


----------



## newrmdmike

its expensive as hell, and if you can stand to reclass perhaps you could stay in a little longer as a photog?  i have a friend here who is a combat photog for 3rd sf group.


----------



## Actor

Randall Ellis said:


> Watch the movie 'War Photographer' and read books about this type of journalism. And keep your head down...
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> - Randy


Watch the movie _Full Metal Jacket._  Note the way Rafter Man holds his camera when the shooting starts.


----------



## TheDutchMan

newrmdmike said:


> call michael yon, or his rep, they were able to get me on track with a media embed with us forces. - - i know he has also embedded with british forces.  he's the real deal . . .
> 
> as for kit, i'd scratch the sigma zoom for a nikon zoom.  i'd want a 35 or so, 85 or so, wide zoom and something in the 70-200 range.  with those 4 lenses you can cover lots.  the problem your going to run into is breaking all your **** all the time.  YOUR GEAR WILL BREAK DOWN.  if i treated my camera kit like my war kit, or carried both all my photo gear would be trash by now.



Thanks for the advice, i know out of experience at the marines that cameras do break down often in the field. Sand goes where you never wanted it. If you have a number of Michael i would really aprreciate it if you could post it to me in a private message or so. The main thing i was looking for with the lenses is that the dont or hardly have any moving parts. A 70-200 is gonna extend i guess, which is something i try to avoid.
I don't mind sharing, but i saved about &#8364;10.000 ($15.000) for the upcoming year and hope to cover most of the expenses with that. Thanks again for your good advice :thumbup:


----------



## Mike_E

Good luck, but if you want to shake the world- go and photograph slavery.  From children sweeping to the sex trade.

I do not wish to make lite of war but at least both sides get to shoot at one another, unlike someone grabbing a child or young woman and forcing them to spend the rest of their lives trapped in a nightmare.


----------



## newrmdmike

. . . mike_E i can't get the taste of your comment out of my mouth.  Its one thing to be a journalist and photograph bad things, its quite another to be involved in so called "poverty porn" by making a point of photographing those things in graphic nature for the sake of viewers.  (and i'm not saying thats exactly what your saying, but when you go down this road i think its a legitimate concern to have)
  Its also not that easy to photograph children suffering, i tried while working for sipa, and couldn't do it, i couldn't benifit from their suffering.  i could have closely photographed the sex trade in thailand as well as land mine victims in cambodia and chose not too . . . what good would it do? without a comprehensive story or direction to take the photos in then its just a shock factor, and i'd rather not feed off of societies sick desire for that sort of thing.


----------



## newrmdmike

you can get ahold of Michael Yon or his people at :
How to Contact Us

the number works, just remember to call at an appropriate hour


----------



## DReali

I'm in a special forces unit myself and photography was strictly forbidden for op sec reasons but based on the training i can't imagine war photography is easy at all. Therefore I can't give you any tips or suggestions but if you want any inspiration look into Don McCullin's work. I also informed myself on becoming a military observer for the swiss military but that involves becoming a captain first and participating in various humanitarian missions abroad....a lengthy process i didn't want to go through. See if becoming a military observer is simpler in the U.S. forces.


----------



## newrmdmike

yes it is. . . DReali, aren't you out now?  and i can't imagine your an operator if you said you didn't want to go through a lengthy process, the q course here for special forces in the U.S. runs from 1.5 to 3 years. . . . usually not more than 2.5 though.  But then again, not everyone in sf units is sf.  
and depending on the army there it could take a long time to reach captain.
Join the army with the MOS 25 R or something, also you don't have to join as an officer.

and photography is an integral part of sf missions here, for evidence collection, hvt identification etc, helmet cams are great for review and make for good footage on the deployment dvd.

AND I AM NOT A SPECIAL FORCES SOLDIER.


----------



## newrmdmike

woops, itts not 25r its 46Q, public affairs specialist.  its a 12 week ait, and if your actually interested i'll ask my buddy.


----------



## Mike_E

Mike, Sir, I am appalled that I did not make myself clear.

I do not/would not suggest that simply taking photos of poor, suffering, people that some might be filled with righteous indignation and go on with their day would be of any benefit.

Rather, to highlight the people who benefit from slavery I feel is the better way.  It seems to me that the only way to curb this activity is to illuminate the guilty.  As long as they can operate under darkness or anonymity they have proven their unwillingness to join the human race.  To connect a face and a family to the crime and let the world see them for the scum that they are seems to be the only way to get them to stop.  They don't seem to care about anyone else but themselves and their egos.

Of course the rest of the world has to care.  

It's not exciting I suppose, but is an evil that needs fighting.


----------



## newrmdmike

glad to know it wasn't headed down that ally! I suspected you didn't mean that, but it was something i came across in my very brief journalistic experience, and something my agency spoke of.


----------



## DReali

newrmdmike.....In the Swiss army basic training is usually 4 months, 6 months for sf (grenadiers, panzer grenadiers, paras, grenadier military police, explorers) and 4 week repetion courses each year until the age  of 32. you can chose to do your service all at once and that takes about 1 year depending on your incorporation. So technically untill the age of 32 I am expected to defend my country (with the grenadiers) in case of war. The Israeli army has addopted the same system but with a longer service. Almost all Israelis have a rifle in their home and the same applies to switzerland. A us general (i think it was a general) was once quoted as saying "Switzerland doesn't have an army, Switzerland is an army". 

Anyway back to the main topic... Although I was trained in photographic techniques intended to be applied to specific mission types this has nothing to do with documenting war. In those situations the army doesn't want pretty pictures, it wants information. As far as becoming a military observer here it doesnt matter if you're infatry, cavalry, logistics or af you do however need to become a proffesional (most of the Swiss forces are militia, including me) and the process of becoming a captain usually takes 2 years AFTER you've already completed basic training.  After that candidates who want to be military observers have to spend at least 6 months with Swiss Coy, an organisation which sends swiss soldiers abroad (currently active in Africa and Kosovo) to give humanitarian aid. After that you can apply for a job as an observer but the chances of recieving the position are slim. Like I said, it's a lengthy process and I never had the intention of becoming a pro but seeing as service here is mandatory i thought i might as well do something challenging and get something out of it.


----------



## newrmdmike

thanks for the info, your military is structured very differently.


----------



## molested_cow

Just thought you may be interested in this:

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Cooler_King

War Correspondents are not dying at all.  Quite the reverse.

More and more Western armed forces see the information battle as the fourth spectrum of warfare and media correspondents are the weapon of choice.  The British Army has several twitter accounts, youtube channels and blogspots dedicated solely to Helmand Province.

Anyone can buy a ticket to Kabul, land and just start photographing.  

if you want inspiration on how to become a military embed then seek out the resources used by Michael Yon.

He carries with him a portable sat phone/modem so he can update his photo galleries on the fly from within theatre.

Trust me, reporters willing to go out on patrol are a rarity and if you have military experience you will be snapped up.

Contact each nation's Military Media Ops team and explain you are a freelance war reporter and see what they say from there.

Good luck.  As far as I can see the industry is very much about making your own way.

Take inspiration from reporters who literally just arrived in Afghanistan and started writing and photographing, sometimes in disguise.


----------



## Village Idiot

Cooler_King said:


> War Correspondents are not dying at all. Quite the reverse.
> 
> More and more Western armed forces see the information battle as the fourth spectrum of warfare and media correspondents are the weapon of choice. The British Army has several twitter accounts, youtube channels and blogspots dedicated solely to Helmand Province.
> 
> Anyone can buy a ticket to Kabul, land and just start photographing.
> 
> if you want inspiration on how to become a military embed then seek out the resources used by Michael Yon.
> 
> He carries with him a portable sat phone/modem so he can update his photo galleries on the fly from within theatre.
> 
> Trust me, reporters willing to go out on patrol are a rarity and if you have military experience you will be snapped up.
> 
> Contact each nation's Military Media Ops team and explain you are a freelance war reporter and see what they say from there.
> 
> Good luck. As far as I can see the industry is very much about making your own way.
> 
> Take inspiration from reporters who literally just arrived in Afghanistan and started writing and photographing, sometimes in disguise.


 
Reading Mike Yon's blog, I would have thought differently. He said it was incredibly hard for him to get embedded and that the armed forces were making it very difficult for photographers and journalist to get embedded with combat units.


----------



## Cooler_King

Michael Yon has found it hard to get an embed lately because of some controversial posts that he wrote regarding the nature of the threat that UK troops faced out on the ground. 

Ethical or not the British Army did not appreciate the tone of the article and cut his time with them short.  But up until that point Michael Yon had been the longest ever embed with a British Army infantry unit.

After his tenure was revoked he contacted the US Heliborne Medics (Pedro) and tagged along with them.  Good thing to as they are simple amazing and will extract a casualty under the most ardent of enemy fire.  

Michael Yon's biggest problem has been funding for the satellite bandwidth he uses to transmit stories and photographs. 

However even Michael Yon (who lives for war reporting) has to freelance and make ends meet by covering political, social or commentary peices from around the globe.  He often discusses in detail exactly how he sold a particular piece to a print publisher.


----------



## TomD

Hey TheDutchMan,

It's been quite some time since your last post and I was just wondering how you are progressing and if you succeeded in getting where the action is?

I'm also from Holland and planning to go to war next year to do war photography. Unlike you I don't have any military experience.

I will be going to Israel in February, to work for 4-5 months in a Kibbutz to learn the language and the israelian history. Which I think is very important when I want to understand the people. After the Kibbutz I want to try and get military training in Israel, which means I will have to apply for an israelian citizenship. My plan is to try and reside with an israelian border unit for a couple of months, so I can make an objective portrait of that military unit. 
I will also try to hook up with some newspapers or press agencies in Tel Aviv, trying to get an internship or a job there. 
Im really going to focus on military training after the Kibbutz, because I think thats very important when you want to go to war 
After Israel I will be travelling to another war district. 

I also don't know how to get at the places I want to be, only thing I know is that i'm just going to Israel and see how far I can get. My opinion is when you want to do something, just do it and go for it. Eventually you'll get there.

I hope to get an update on your progress! 

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Petraio Prime

Complete madness.


----------



## henkelphoto

TomD said:


> After the Kibbutz I want to try and get military training in Israel, which means I will have to apply for an israelian citizenship. My plan is to try and reside with an israelian border unit for a couple of months, so I can make an objective portrait of that military unit.



Curious, what makes you think you will be able to tell the Israeli military what you want to do, versus them telling you what you will be doing? I don't know anything about the Israeli military, but in most militaries, you join up, you take basic training, then perhaps expanded training and then they put you where you are most needed. Then you are in the military for a certain number of years, not months. IF you are given a photo billet, you MIGHT be able to make an objective portrait of a military unit. Most likely, you will be told what you can shoot and when and where it can be displayed. 

I think you really need to put more research into your military idea.


----------



## Hphoto

I have been a freelance photojournalist for 22yrs. i would sale my soul for a war photo assignment


----------



## Leo4

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgOOU0z_Pik[/ame]


----------



## Bang Bang boy

I've been looking to get into war photography aswell. I live in Sweden and have had basic military training. (I know when to duck and when it's time to run). What I'm looking for is someone to pair up with as I most likely will have to travel to a warzone freelancing and not on a guarantee since they are hard to aqquire. 

Let me now if you (thread creator) would be interested in something like this. 

Here is my current, albeit small portfolio. Might not have that much equipment but ill be damned if I don't know how to use it.

THEBOXISMINE's Gallery


----------

